# Brown African Cichlid



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

Sorry about the picture quaility. I know it is hard to tell, but this fish is pretty much just brown with a small amount of yellow at the tips of his fins. Any ideas?


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

poor quality rusty maybe?? that or a female of something. They are usually much less attractive.


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

kind of along the lines of what i was thinking. Just not sure which?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

not a Rusty.

Seems like a "Red Top Zebra" female, probably M. greshakei or whatever they sell as "Ice Blue" (which could be hybrids)


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

you know what? i have a Greshakei male and i was just thinking today that it looked a bit like him with size and shape and the yellow tips of the fins....


----------

